# Any thoughts on grills? Lacetti grill? Advice and opinions greatly appreciated!



## _shamelyss (Jun 28, 2013)

Has anybody seen the Holden Cruze and the grills available for it? My personal favorite is the "Lacetti" grill?







It looks as pictured. I really love it, but cannot find anything like it for the American Chevrolet Cruze.. all the grills available look the same. :frown: 
Has anybody found any different looking grills, in general? or maybe just a way around it, to use a grill like this?
Opinions and advice appreciated!

I have the 2012 2LT Chevrolet Cruze, by the way.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The horizontal bar that holds the bowtie on the US Cruze is molded as part of the bumper and cannot be removed. That's why you aren't finding any new grilles. You'd need to replace the entire bumper cover.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## _shamelyss (Jun 28, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The horizontal bar that holds the bowtie on the US Cruze is molded as part of the bumper and cannot be removed. That's why you aren't finding any new grilles. You'd need to replace the entire bumper cover.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Thank you! But, yes i know that. I just assume somebody has tried removing it, and doing a grill like the Holden Cruze.. I've also noticed the whole area is a bit smaller though.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Looks like a Cadillac front end


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

It looks awesome and in my colour to boot. 
Thats why I think it's weak that we got bombed with the stupid grill with built in bowtie &[email protected]


----------



## _shamelyss (Jun 28, 2013)

Rocky87 said:


> Looks like a Cadillac front end


I know, which is why i love it!


----------



## _shamelyss (Jun 28, 2013)

RollinOn18s said:


> It looks awesome and in my colour to boot.
> Thats why I think it's weak that we got bombed with the stupid grill with built in bowtie &[email protected]


Exactly! I love it! I really wish there were a way to do this!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Thats how all USDM cars are. If I got a Chevy Caprice, the Holden front would be on it already. I kinda like the Daewoo grille as well. The front bumper and support beam may need be swapped at the same time. Not sure if all cruze got 5 MPH D.O.T. bumpers across the board.


----------



## _shamelyss (Jun 28, 2013)

Anybody try any other grille types? Pictures please!


----------

